
Social Network Processes in the Isabelle and Coq Theorem Proving Communities [pdf] - mathgenius
http://128.84.21.199/abs/1609.07127v1
======
mathgenius
Whoops, it's supposed to be an arxiv link:

[http://arxiv.org/abs/1609.07127](http://arxiv.org/abs/1609.07127)

